# My new toy, Best of monopod in my Idea.



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

Dear Friends.
For long time that I am looking for the Great Monopod which can stand alone for muti-function usage. Yes, I have 6 Monopods already, From the Tiny one and up to the Biggest one that can carry my 1DS with EF 600 MM.
Yesterday , I went to peek around my friend's Local Camera store, And At that time, The Sale man from the company, Mogopod, CO. come to sell/ Stock of his Brand name Monopod = MOGOPOD", And I listen to his sale pitch, And Fell in love with this MOGOPOD= American design, Made in China.---Yes, Regular price Mogopod + Tri Feet( MK III )=$ 200 US Dollars----I get the introduction price $ 160 US Dollars---Yes, I buy one -----May be stupid hot head Surapon.
Yes, After that in yesterday afternoon, I just try with all of my Lens---BUT This Mogopod is design for carry the max. load = 11 pounds only( 5 KILOGRAMS)---Not Good for 12.5 Pounds of EF 600 MM + 3 Pounds of Canon 1DS.----BUT, In the future, I will drill tiny holes and put the tiny nail to stop the slide action of this monopod , and can increase to 20 pounds carry dead load for my 600 mm. Lens.
Yes, This Mogopod can use as extension for shoot the photo 5 feet above my head too.
YES, The EXTENSION ACTION, This Company Copy from 'SHUR-LINE' Painter's pole( $ 15 US Dollars ) that sell by home depot or Lowes----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Here is the Link=

http://mogopod.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Mogopod-Monopod-Height-11lbs-Capacity/dp/B00H1CR166



Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

I am not a fan of the chicken foot monopod, but if it works out well for your type of photography, they are handy.


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am not a fan of the chicken foot monopod, but if it works out well for your type of photography, they are handy.



Thanks, Dear Friend Mr. AcutancePhotography.
Yes, For most part of my Hobby too= Big Heavy Tripods, But Some time for shoot in the theather, or stadium----No place for Big tripods---Yes, This on will be my best second choice, to shoot with medium size Tel. or Zoom Lens, Plus give me break that both Camera, Lens and Chicken feet Monopod, can stand by it's self and let me eat popcorn and Hotdog with two hands----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great work week, Sir, Glad to talk to you again
Surapon


----------



## zim (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my that looks scary unstable standing alone like that!!!! 

Anyways you seemed to have been away for a while, glad to see you back posting your DIY specials! always a fun read 

Regards


----------



## NancyP (Sep 29, 2014)

I can see that a chicken-foot monopod has its uses now. I normally just put the camera in my lap and let the foot stick out some in front of me while I (change lens, grab soda, etc), but I do like the ability to pivot and lean that one has with the standard monopod.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 29, 2014)

zim said:


> Oh my that looks scary unstable standing alone like that!!!!
> 
> Anyways you seemed to have been away for a while, glad to see you back posting your DIY specials! always a fun read
> 
> Regards



While I do not have this monopod, i've got a http://www.adorama.com/BG682B.html... Similar concept with removable feet or legs... I've had this monopod parked in the middle of a wedding ceremony on the center isle (after the precession during all the talking)... let it sit there with camera attached recording video of everything... not one waiver or vibration... now outside with any wind, heck no... but otherwise as long as it's balanced, it's pretty stable.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 29, 2014)

I picked up a manfrotto with the feet... the 5d mkiii plus a lens unstable if the monopod is extended... but if I keep the neck strap around my neck... I minimize the risk of it falling due to being unbalanced. 

I tightened the ball and it isn't bad, but I feel as though I am lubing it up on the ball to keep it firm, but smooth.

It is heavy... but nothing a trip or two to three gym can't solve.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I picked up a manfrotto with the feet... the 5d mkiii plus a lens unstable if the monopod is extended... but if I keep the neck strap around my neck... I minimize the risk of it falling due to being unbalanced.
> 
> I tightened the ball and it isn't bad, but I feel as though I am lubing it up on the ball to keep it firm, but smooth.
> 
> It is heavy... but nothing a trip or two to three gym can't solve.



Do you have the one i have, or the video version with the semi pivoting feet? Mines pretty stable as long as it's in controlled environments... and that's with my 5d3 and 24-105... When using the 70-200, i have the collar so it's more balanced


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 29, 2014)

Video. I have the fluid head but I haven't used it yet. I'm fond of it... but I WANTED to love it... I think longer feet without the ball would make me happy, but I did use the ball to get the shaft perpendicular to the ground, so I'm complaining for very little reason.



awinphoto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a manfrotto with the feet... the 5d mkiii plus a lens unstable if the monopod is extended... but if I keep the neck strap around my neck... I minimize the risk of it falling due to being unbalanced.
> ...


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Video. I have the fluid head but I haven't used it yet. I'm fond of it... but I WANTED to love it... I think longer feet without the ball would make me happy, but I did use the ball to get the shaft perpendicular to the ground, so I'm complaining for very little reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha... i think my feet extend about 12-15 inches in each direction. I've got 2 ball heads i use for it... one's a pistol grip, and ones a reg manfrotto ball head (photo head, not video)... have no complaints... i have had issues when i tried using it outdoors once (and forgot to pack my tripod), but really i woulda been shocked if it worked properly also...


----------

